# Classic Car show in East Kilbride...



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

...it's on Sunday, just thought I would stick up a thread to see if anyone is going?!?!?!?

http://www.nms.ac.uk/our_museums/museum_of_rural_life/whats_on/classic_cars.aspx

:thumb:


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

Might toddle over. cheers


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Is it any good ? I went to Thirlstane Castle last year and we were dissapointed !


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

No idea mate, never been before! :lol:


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Oh well, no worries, think I'll pop through anyway, looks like an interesting venue too


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I might take a trip over, I have a 30th the night before so we'll see how steady I am.


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

been to the last 2, will be there again tomorrow, It's not the biggest show but it's pretty decent and getting bigger each year,
Not a bad way to spend sunday and a cafe inside the museum for a cuppa, worth a visit i say,
there is a really good show at moffat coming up in mid june which has a really large and varied turnout and yours truly will have car on show.


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

went today and great turnout with some great cars


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

did you not see the bald guy with the detailing world hoodie!?!? :lol: 

I thought the actual show was a bit odd... OK, so not every owner will be into detailing in a big way, but lots of the cars were minging, not even cleaned.... many had loads of rust etc.... not what I expected...

Nor did I expect a load of Jap crap right in the middle of it.... how are modern Jap cars anything to do with a classic car show, and they have a better place than the porsche club!?!?!? 

anyway....sun was out and it was cars, so shouldn't moan too much...

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> did you not see the bald guy with the detailing world hoodie!?!? :lol:
> 
> I thought the actual show was a bit odd... OK, so not every owner will be into detailing in a big way, but lots of the cars were minging, not even cleaned.... many had loads of rust etc.... not what I expected...
> 
> ...


Cuey great review is that the boating pond park they were at been in East Kilbride so many times over the years


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Cuey great review is that the boating pond park they were at been in East Kilbride so many times over the years


nope, it's up at the farm museum... been there for a few years IIRC

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> nope, it's up at the farm museum... been there for a few years IIRC
> 
> :thumb:


Hi Cuey know where your at by the way is the museum any good never been we always used to stay in the Holiday Inn as was handy for the Daughters swimming at Tollcross and we used to always go into Hamilton for supper as was some good restaurants down there


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

not sure mate, never went in... seems popular enough though...

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

billyp said:


>


^^^ My wee bro's car 

Fanny magnet 

The dark blue van behind is Fraser's. Surprisingly rapid  :doublesho


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

your wee bro's mini was getting plenty attention, the mini club always get the same pitch each year, right outside the cafe, nice wee green mini like yours there as well


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Is he in the Mini Clan?

I sold mine a few weeks ago Billy, that's partly why I was reluctant to go. I'd just have welled up again lol  :doublesho :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

is that a vinyl wrap on your brothers mini? if its painted.. i'd be seriously impressed lol.

can't believe no one got carjacked.. a bunch of classic cars in EK.. :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, it's a wrap Craig. 
Can't have been easy with all the difficult intricate areas.  :lol:


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Is he in the Mini Clan?
> 
> I sold mine a few weeks ago Billy, that's partly why I was reluctant to go. I'd just have welled up again lol  :doublesho :lol:


Aye the club there was the mini clan.
have you got another car then? wee blue mini ?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

No Billy, the only Mini I had is gone. 

I was only asking if he was in the Clan in case I knew him. :thumb: What's his name? PM me if you don't want names on here.  Or don't if you don't want to tell me :lol:


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> No Billy, the only Mini I had is gone.
> 
> I was only asking if he was in the Clan in case I knew him. :thumb: What's his name? PM me if you don't want names on here.  Or don't if you don't want to tell me :lol:


Never actually spoke to him dennis, they were all in a wee crowd talking amongst themselves


----------

